# Plant websites...



## godz (May 23, 2006)

Does anyone know a good website to order plants and other supply from that had great results from... I am been looking at azgarden.com and aquasportwourld.com. Any help would be obliged.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

You can check out the commercial sites in Aquapalooza: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local_links.php?catid=6


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

www.Aquabotanic.com has good plants, the more rarer ones.
www.Aquariumplants.com has some equipment.
www.Drsfostersmith and www.bigalsonline.com has equipment, filters, etc.

Some folks have had poor experiences with az, but then again some folks had decent ones too...but I would recommend any of the above.

Not to mention, there's a for sale section here that offers great plants..equipment from APC members. Worth a viewing or a posting of a WTB (what to buy) thread of things you're interested in.

-John N.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

www.aquabid.com is a great place

You might want to ask (off list) and do online searches for opinions and experiences dealing with any vendor before you buy.

Ben


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

I had many problems with aquariumplants. I can secure you that they have a bad service. I bought plants, I payed it but I didn't receive the sending. They said to me that sometimes they had problems of stolen international shipments, but they really not facilitate me the contact with the carrier nor guarantee possibilities. I lost my money with them.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

All of the sites that John N. gave you are great vendors. However, I usually look here before I buy from a plant vendor:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/for-sale-or-trade/


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

jeff63851 said:


> All of the sites that John N. gave you are great vendors.


I respectfully disagree with this statement  I think everyone has different experiences with different vendors. I would go to the APD and do a search on any vendor you are interested in and see what you come up with.

I do agree that I like the sell/trade section of this site very much. \\/ If you post what you want there, I'd almost bet you will have people message you that have it and will give you a good deal, if not just out-right give it to you.

Ben


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Why APD instead of here? APD is a dead forum. You want an opinion based on a transacttion that happeded 4 or 5 years ago? Here is a thought, how about supporting the sponsors here instead if intimating what you may find out if you look hard enough?  

I am more curious when a person asks a question like this, what is it they are looking for in an answer. What is it you are looking for, or afraid of?

There are different plant dealers/distributors on the net that offer different things that appeal to different people. Are you looking for the best price? Are you looking for specific plants, or just plants in general. Are you more concerned about the size of the plants, the condition of their arrival, or how long they will last after you plant them? Are you looking to fill up a basic empty tank, or just add a few to an already existing tank?

Ben is right that every plant vendor on the net for the last ten years has had both negative and positive things said about them, and yet somehow most of them have stayed in business and continued to grow with happy loyal customers. The nature of the business is plants are perishable and they vary in size across the board no matter who you deal with. So there is always issues and disappoitments, but there is still many good reasons to buy from a knowledable vendor.

Here is what I am getting at:

There are bargian basement sellers on the net offering common every day plants. You can fill up a tank cheap. 

Then there are some vendors offering a greater variety of plants that gives the consumer much more of an opportunity to buy plants they may otherwise never have an opportunity to buy. Prices may be a little higher than the bargian basement, but still very competitive.

Then there are a few vendors that offer plant assortment packages, start up kits geared to the first timer and offer help and tools in some cases to keep the person on track as far as how to be successful with the plants.

Then there are a few vendors who will really hold your hand and spend all sorts of time with you.

Then there are a very few vendors that focus on hard to find plants that more experienced hobbyists are looking for.


These are the reasons why people buy from me, from Arizona Aquatic Gardens, Aquarium Plants.com, freshwateraquariumplants, Aquarium Garden, Foster and Smith, Pet Solutions, and about 2 dozen others, not to mention now sellers in Asia and on auction sites.

If you are looking for a very few and specific plants, then you would be probably be better off buying from a fellow hobbyist. You will much less likely be disappointed. If however you want to fill up your tank and learn how to grow plants in an aquarium, then online vendors can offer much more than any individual. Different people have different expectations when they order plants by mail, but overall I think most of us vendors make a good contribution to the hobby.


----------

